# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Maple Syrup Reduces Cancer, Diabetes Risk

## donnay

Maple Syrup Reduces Cancer, Diabetes Risk
March - 30 - 2010 

A team of U.S. researchers has found that maple syrup may both reduce the risk of diabetes and slow the growth of cancer cells.  Investigators with the University of Rhode Island found 13 new antioxidant compounds not previously known to exist in maple syrup.  The syrup contains large amounts of abscisic acid, a phytohormone that stimulates insulin release through pancreatic cells and increases sensitivity of fat cells to insulin.  These findings were presented at the American Chemical Society's annual meeting in San Francisco.  Another study, conducted by Canadian researchers, indicates that maple syrup may be more effective at slowing the growth of cancerous cells for several types of cancer than blueberries, broccoli, and tomatoes.  That study is published in the Journal of Medicinal Food.

http://professional.diabetes.org/New...YP=9&CID=77380

----------


## Kotin

Nice! Thanks for posting this donnay!

----------


## phill4paul

> Nice! Thanks for posting this donnay!


  I love Maple Syrup poured over bacon 'extra-crispy.'

----------


## Meatwasp

The artifical brand too?

----------


## Origanalist

> The artifical brand too?


I think not.

----------


## slamhead

> The artifical brand too?


I am thinking grade A maple syrup. I don't think maple flavored high fructose corn syrup is what they have in mind.

----------


## Meatwasp

> I am thinking grade A maple syrup. I don't think maple flavored high fructose corn syrup is what they have in mind.


I was half asleep when I posted that. Sorry

----------


## donnay

> Nice! Thanks for posting this donnay!


You're welcome.

I have over 200 sugar maples on my property.  This year wasn't all that good for the syrup makers since the winter was mild.  The ratio to make maple syrup is 40 to 1.  It's a lot of work but when you have the finished product it is the best!

Real maple syrup makes the best barbeque sauce too!

----------


## Meatwasp

We found we could make wild vine maple syrup from them. Very good.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> I am thinking grade A maple syrup. I don't think maple flavored high fructose corn syrup is what they have in mind.


Hahahahaha, this was exactly what I was thinking.  When I read the article I was like, "how the $#@! does high fructose corn syrup help with diabetes?"

----------


## Working Poor

anything that is good for you cost at least twice as much as it's artificial counter-part.

----------


## Origanalist

> We found we could make wild vine maple syrup from them. Very good.


I would be interested in hearing about that.............

----------


## Paul Fan

Great news. I really like maple syrup. I would love to have my own maples. Do they grow in Maine?

----------


## Meatwasp

=Origanalist;4462796]I would be interested in hearing about that.............[/QUOTE]
 Any of the wild maples here in the  ca.mountains can be tapped for sap. We found and old tree that some ancient miner tapped and we took gallons off of it. Really fun.

----------


## Meatwasp

Of cource the weather must be freezing at night and sunny in the day.

----------


## donnay

> Great news. I really like maple syrup. I would love to have my own maples. Do they grow in Maine?


Yes!  Most of New England has sugar maples.

----------


## dannno

> I am thinking grade A maple syrup. I don't think maple flavored high fructose corn syrup is what they have in mind.


Grade B and C maple syrup actually has a bit more nutrients in it, less filtered.

----------


## dannno

'Spicy' Lemonade 10 day Diet (Maple syrup (grade B or C), organic lemons, cayenne) 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...per-amp-water)

----------


## specsaregood

> Yes!  Most of New England has sugar maples.


Judge Napolitano owns a maple syrup farm.

----------


## trey4sports

> Judge Napolitano owns a maple syrup farm.



yeah, i read that a while back too. Man of many talents.

----------


## kill the banks

good news as I love my maple syrup ... lemon and lemon juice is great to add to ur glass of filtered water as well for cancer ... if u look it up it will surprise you what lemons can do

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> You're welcome.
> 
> I have over 200 sugar maples on my property.  This year wasn't all that good for the syrup makers since the winter was mild.  The ratio to make maple syrup is 40 to 1.  It's a lot of work but when you have the finished product it is the best!
> 
> Real maple syrup makes the best barbeque sauce too!


The sauce I use for sweet/spicy meatballs calls for 1 part jelly:1 part bbq sace.  Would (natural) maple syrup be a good/interesting substitute for jelly?  Not sure of the consistency and flavor of natural maple syrup so I haz to ask.

----------


## donnay

> Judge Napolitano owns a maple syrup farm.


I didn't know that.  Another reason to love him that much more!

----------


## Origanalist

> =Origanalist;4462796]I would be interested in hearing about that.............


 


> Any of the wild maples here in the  ca.mountains can be tapped for sap. We found and old tree that some ancient miner tapped and we took gallons off of it. Really fun.


Excellent, I live in WA. . I think the maples are the same, really have to look into this. I was under the impression you could only get syrup from sugar maples, thanks for the heads up.

----------


## RickyJ

Great! They need to replace corn syrup in sodas with maple syrup! Then sodas will be healthy for you!

----------


## Origanalist

> Great! They need to replace corn syrup in sodas with maple syrup! Then sodas will be healthy for you!


That's a great idea, it would cost a bit more but I'm sure plenty of people would gladly pay it. 

Hmmmmmmm....

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> The sauce I use for sweet/spicy meatballs calls for 1 part jelly:1 part bbq sace.  Would (natural) maple syrup be a good/interesting substitute for jelly?  Not sure of the consistency and flavor of natural maple syrup so I haz to ask.


just bumping in hopes of an answer to my question up there^^

----------


## donnay

> The sauce I use for sweet/spicy meatballs calls for 1 part jelly:1 part bbq sace.  Would (natural) maple syrup be a good/interesting substitute for jelly?  Not sure of the consistency and flavor of natural maple syrup so I haz to ask.


Well the consistency may be off because the jelly is thicker.  You can make your own barbeque sauce out of the maple syrup.

Here is one of my favorite recipes for barbeque sauce:

2 onions (chopped fine)
2 1/2 tbsps organic coconut oil
2 1/2 tbsps organic worcestershire sauce
1 tbsp dry mustard
1 tbsp sea salt
1 1/4 cups  organic ketchup

2 1/2 cups organic chicken broth
3/4 cup organic apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup maple syrup (pure)
2 tbsps maple syrup (pure) 

Put all the ingredients in a sauce pan, cook it on low heat for about an hour or until it is reduced to a thick sauce.

----------


## Origanalist

> Well the consistency may be off because the jelly is thicker.  You can make your own barbeque sauce out of the maple syrup.
> 
> Here is one of my favorite recipes for barbeque sauce:
> 
> 2 onions (chopped fine)
> 2 1/2 tbsps organic coconut oil
> 2 1/2 tbsps organic worcestershire sauce
> 1 tbsp dry mustard
> 1 tbsp sea salt
> ...


My stomach is starting to growl, sounds great. But I will add garlic................

----------


## donnay

> My stomach is starting to growl, sounds great. But I will add garlic................


Garlic is great in this recipe too!  You can add other things too to make it simply scrumptious--and at least you will know what is in your barbeque sauce.

----------


## Meatwasp

> Excellent, I live in WA. . I think the maples are the same, really have to look into this. I was under the impression you could only get syrup from sugar maples, thanks for the heads up.


We didn't know that either until an old miner told us.
   Unfortunatly the Forrest Service with their stupid control burns, burned so many of the bigger trees. They sprouted back but the deer ate the shoots,

----------


## dannno

> The sauce I use for sweet/spicy meatballs calls for 1 part jelly:1 part bbq sace.  Would (natural) maple syrup be a good/interesting substitute for jelly?  Not sure of the consistency and flavor of natural maple syrup so I haz to ask.



It's like the HFCS fake syrups except a million times better.

----------


## Origanalist

> We didn't know that either until an old miner told us.
>    Unfortunatly the Forrest Service with their stupid control burns, burned so many of the bigger trees. They sprouted back but the deer ate the shoots,


The forest service has caused more harm to our wildreness than all other problems combined. Another example of centralized authority fail.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's like the HFCS fake syrups except a million times better.


Indeed!  When the recipe I gave earlier is used as a sauce for simmering meat (probably vegan proteins too, not sure), it comes out as sweet and flavorful as anything you could make out of HFCS, except it doesn't have the artificial-ish taste of HFCS.  Increase the jelly:bbq sauce ration to increase sweetness.

----------


## papitosabe

> That's a great idea, it would cost a bit more but I'm sure plenty of people would gladly pay it. 
> 
> Hmmmmmmm....


I bought a 6 pack of cola made from stevia for $6...it was pretty horrible..I'd be willing to try a maple syrup cola..*sounds pretty good actually

----------


## Origanalist

> I bought a 6 pack of cola made from stevia for $6...it was pretty horrible..I'd be willing to try a maple syrup cola..*sounds pretty good actually


There are some soda's out there that use cane sugar. But I guess that wouldn't help much in the health issues.

----------


## farreri

*Baking Soda and Maple Syrup Cancer Treatment*

This treatment is a combination of pure, 100% maple syrup and baking soda and was first reported on the Cancer Tutor site. When mixed and heated together, the maple syrup and baking soda bind together. The maple syrup targets cancer cells (which consume 15 times more glucose than normal cells) and the baking soda, which is dragged into the cancer cell by the maple syrup, being very alkaline forces a rapid shift in pH killing the cell. *The actual formula is to mix one part baking soda with three parts (pure, 100%) maple syrup in a small saucepan. Stir briskly and heat the mixture for 5 minutes.* Take 1 teaspoon daily, is what is suggested by Cancer Tutor but one could probably do this several times a day. 

http://www.alkalizeforhealth.net/Lbakingsoda.htm

----------


## farreri

*Word of caution*, 

Don't be an idiot and think this mean you can increase your intake of pancakes and flap jacks and drown them with maple syrup!!!

You should AVOID all processed and gluten foods, such as pancakes, if you have cancer.  Maple syrup should be the only type of sugar you should be consuming if you think maple syrup may benefit your condition.

People with cancer most likely have been living an unhealthy lifestyle, including eating a poor diet.  Don't think one "magic bullet" supplement is going to cure you.  You have to increase your odds by adopting a healthy lifestyle and diet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Curious how maple syrup (which is a sugar) would help with diabetes- which is a disease where the body can't handle sugars well- and according to the headline "Reduce Diabetes Risk". 

From the Cornell Sugar Maple Research and Extension Program:
http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/FAQ.htm



> Is the sugar in maple syrup healthier than white sugar?
> The sugar in maple syrup is *sucrose with small amounts of glucose and fructose sugar*. White sugar is sucrose. *There is no direct scientific evidence that maple syrup is healthier than white sugar. Diabetics need to treat maple syrup and sugar as they do other sugar products*. Because *it is a less refined sugar*, maple products contain minerals, antioxidants, and other compounds that have been shown to have health advantages in other foods.


Maple syrup is 90% sucrose. Table sugar is 100%. 

From a piece on "healty alternatives to refined sugar" from American Diabetes:
http://www.americandiabetes.com/livi...atives-refined



> Maple Syrup
> 
> This naturally-occurring sweetener is another excellent substitute for refined sugar. High in trace minerals like zinc and manganese, maple syrup can help balance cholesterol levels. *However, it has a fairly high glycemic index, which can cause blood glucose to spike, so diabetics should be aware of this and consume in moderation*.


They indicate that some types of raw honey would be a better alternative for diabetics than maple syrup (but not refined honey):



> Raw Honey
> 
> Many alternative health experts consider raw honey a superfood. Raw, unprocessed honey is packed with antioxidants, minerals, vitamins, amino acids, enzymes, carbohydrates and phytonutrients. *However, processed honey is stripped of these nutrients and no better than white table sugar*, so be sure to read labels when shopping for honey. *Some types of honey, such as red clover honey or orange blossom honey, have a lower glycemic index*. That is, they dissolve more slowly into the bloodstream and have less effect on blood sugar levels.


Are the levels of anti-oxidants and other beneficial compounds enough to outweigh the impact of all the sugar in maple syrup?  How much syrup would you have to consume to receive those benefits (against the negative impact of consuming the accompaning sugars)? 

http://news.discovery.com/human/mapl...nt-110402.html



> "In our laboratory research we found that several of these compounds possess anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory properties, which have been shown to fight cancer, diabetes and bacterial illnesses," said lead researcher Navindra Seeram, assistant professor of pharmacognosy at the University of Rhode Island.
> 
> Initial studies also suggest that polyphenols in the syrup may help keep blood sugar levels in check, important for diabetics, by inhibiting enzymes that are involved in the conversion of carbohydrates to sugar, he said.
> 
> The discoveries of new molecules in the syrup also provide chemists with leads that could prompt synthesis of medications to fight other diseases.
> 
> The findings were presented this week at an annual meeting of the American Chemical Society in Anaheim, California and are to be published in an upcoming issue of the Journal of Functional Foods.
> 
> *The study was funded by the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers and Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada.*





> Reiterating a statement he made last year, Seeram said *no one is suggesting that people consume large quantities of maple syrup,* but that if they are going to use a sweetener on their pancakes, they should choose pure maple syrup and not the commercial products with high fructose corn syrup.


So basicallly just _slightly_ better than regular sugar or high fructose corn syrups. Making it an important or regular part of your diet will not improve your overall health. It may contain things like anti- oxidants but you would be lots better off eating the blueberries since they will have much higher levels of them (along with other nutrients). 

Sea Salt contains beneficial minerals but again in that case, to consume enough salt to get the benefits of the minerals would be more than offset by consuming too much salt to go along with it.

----------


## papitosabe

> There are some soda's out there that use cane sugar. But I guess that wouldn't help much in the health issues.


oh yea, tried those...they are great...but heard about how stevia is so much better for you than artificial sweeteners...so I just wanted to give it a try...

----------


## Meatwasp

My bad. I meant to say you can get syrup off the  wild BIG LEAF MAPLE TREES instead of Vine maples.

----------

